# Cranking Harder and Taking Longer to Turnover (Battery Question)



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Short tripping? That doesn't exist. And doesn't cause any problems, especially with starting the car. Could be the battery, could be the glow plugs, could be the diesel if it's been below freezing. If the battery tests good it's most likely ok, but I've had issues with Bosch battery's from pep-boys, and I've seen bad batteries pass the tests.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> it cranks a lot harder and takes longer to turn over.


Can you explain this a bit more? Because I'm not understanding what you mean.

Is it cranking slower? That is, when it cranks, it turns over more slowly? That would either be battery or battery connection/wiring issue. If you can, put a voltmeter on the battery while it's cranking.

Diesels are different from gassers in that if they crank too slowly, they won't start. A gasser just has to get over top dead center and fire the sparkplug. A diesel has to compress the air/fuel mixture fast enough that it burns.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I just had my battery replaced ..again...under warranty. I've had two batteries fail in under two years/29000 miles and I'm on my third battery. Dealer says everything checks out OK....but yet two failed batteries in under two years and there is a issue with the Bluetooth draining the battery too that GM has not fixed...I really love this car, but I'm starting to lose confidence in this car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

2014Oilburner said:


> and there is a issue with the Bluetooth draining the battery too that GM has not fixed.


The theory there is that you need to end Bluetooth activity (such as ending phone calls or at least transferring to headset) before turning off the car. Otherwise the radio won't go to sleep. Definitely a bug, if true.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I posted this a bit earlier today and didn't get much of a response. I figured I'd post in the diesel section to get a bit more exposure on the issue. Just a quick battery question for everyone. In January 2016 my OEM battery took a dump. I was in a pinch (couldn't do much research) and picked up a Bosch Platinum Series AGM H7/94R (spec wise a much better battery than OEM) from Pep Boys. The battery got me through the rest of the winter and was a champ all summer long. Just recently (start of November) I've noticed that in the mornings when I start my car (it sits outside overnight for about 14 hours), it cranks a lot harder and takes longer to turn over. This got me nervous, as its only been in the low 30Fs and IL winters get far colder than that. I took it to the dealer to have them do some testing on the battery, alternator, etc. Everything came back aces and I was told that the most likely cause was short tripping. I drive to and from work 5 days a week, 20 miles round trip (70% stop and go city, 30% "city hwy" - 40-50mph) and usually get a good hwy drive in once a week. In my mind, that's not really short tripping. What do you guys think? Am I really short tripping? Time for a new battery already? How long does it take to top off the battery charge from the alternator when driving? Any other causes? This was never an issue with the OEM battery. That was great until the morning it just died with no warning.


I agree with CruzeDan in that the battery may be bad yet passing the tests.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

It's not a theory and it's true...the dealer told me GM has said that the Bluetooth not shutting off if you don't end your phone call or transfer the call back to the phone before shutting off the car...all you got to do to prove it to yourself is shut off the car while the phone is connected to the Bluetooth...then look at the OnStar lights on the rear view mirror after the car is parked...they will all be lit up after the car is parked and that will put a drain on the battery that if parked for 5 days or so will drain the battery dead...but I have made sure that the Bluetooth is shut off with my car since I learned about Bluetooth issue and my second replacement battery still had a cell go bad yet again...on my third battery in less than 2 years. I think there is something wrong with this car for batteries to be dying like they are with this car. I've never in my life have own a car that killed batteries like this Cruze diesel is doing with batterys.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Some have reported odd charging behavior. The Cruze does have a variable charging rate, but the diesel seems to be even stranger than the gasser - frequently going down to 12V or below.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> The theory there is that you need to end Bluetooth activity (such as ending phone calls or at least transferring to headset) before turning off the car. Otherwise the radio won't go to sleep. Definitely a bug, if true.


This is true, there is a bulletin for it.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Some have reported odd charging behavior. The Cruze does have a variable charging rate, but the diesel seems to be even stranger than the gasser - frequently going down to 12V or below.


Mine seems to vary a lot with the charging...goes from 12.3 up to 15...just slow charged my new dealer installed battery over night and the car showed 12.3 volts right after charging the battery while driving the car...the next day the car was showing 14.9/ 15 volts...then drops back down to 12.3 while stopped at a light...15 volts seems high to me...dealer says that the charging system checked out after testing.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

2014Oilburner said:


> ChevyGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Some have reported odd charging behavior. The Cruze does have a variable charging rate, but the diesel seems to be even stranger than the gasser - frequently going down to 12V or below.
> ...


This is normal. The "smart" charging system will vary the voltage between 12 and 15 volts depending on charge level and demand. It showing 12.3 volts after you fully charged the battery is exactly what it should have done. It was charged up and therefore didn't need any additional power. It will also drop voltage levels down under heavy throttle to help with horsepower, and raise the voltage/charge rate up during braking to assist with slowing the vehicle.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What you don't want to see is any extended time of below 12V. That means that not only is the car not charging the battery, but it's running off of it. Batteries don't like a lot of cycles. If it's charging/discharging while driving, that's going to shorten the life.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

My battery was at 11.6 this morning on my first start up in 14 hours. It took longer to turn over again and when it did the voltage went to 12.4 and held there until I got out of the parking lot. Then it started the charging as usual. Unless a wire is loose (which I don't think is the case), I suspect this is a battery issue and not glow plug related, etc., as the car fired right up in January through October. What I find interesting, is it's only the morning start that seems to give the battery trouble. 9.5 starts out of 10 after the first one, the car starts like a gem. If I need a new battery I guess now is the time. Tons of black Friday deals going on. I just hate to "eat" $200 on a battery that lasted 11 months; as it's passing as "good" so I won't get any refund; or a new battery to replace this one under warranty.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd suggest pulling the battery and having it load tested prior to buying a new one. I've had two times now where I had thought the battery was in bad shape due to age, only to pull it and have it test ok.

While I have the 1.4L, there is something going on with respect to the cruze charging system near or around 32F. Every year around this time when the temperature is above 32 during the days, and below 32F during the nights I seem like I have a battery that's not fully charged. 

After studying the charging description on alldata they are measuring the amp draw of the battery, estimated battery temperature, and doing calculations for status of charge. 

Consider a battery tender for a few days to top off the battery. Once the temperature stays below 32F the car seems to behave normally. I'm guessing it thinks the status of charge is much higher during the day when it's warmer, and therefore doesn't charge the battery. Night comes and now the system is over compensating.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> My battery was at 11.6 this morning on my first start up in 14 hours.


my battery is usually that low or lower, 

but, im not having starting issues, OG battery still....so dont worry aboot the starting volts


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I read somewhere that is how the charging systems works to save fuel. It charges when extra power is available and does not charge when power is not there (stopped at a light low RPM'S) There are documented issues with blue tooth that affect the battery. There are a number of other drains on the battery that you might not think of. They won't kill the battery but will place a drain on it: Glow plugs, heated seats, Electric heat, Fan running to cool down regen, heated fuel, heated DEF. I probably missed some other electric eating things on our cars.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

@plasticplant probably an obvious question, but have you gotten the negative battery cable done?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 2012 diesel Cruze in Australia and although the battery is original it still works fine. However I once accidentally drained it down to 11.6 volts by leaving certain accessories plugged in for too long. At that voltage none of the instruments would even light up and the starter was completely dead. I had road service come out and jump start the car and he told me to drive for at least 40 minutes before switching off. There has been no problem since and I am careful to shut off accessories when parked. The car charges between 12.6 volts and 14.6 volts and will jump about 1 volt if the lights come on when gauge is showing 12.6.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> @*plasticplant* probably an obvious question, but have you gotten the negative battery cable done?


Indeed


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh you will soon learn the ways of this car.

I just took mine in for the recall and bulletin for the negative battery cable.
Dealer did the battery cable but they're telling me the battery fails tests also and won't hold a charge.
This is the 3rd battery I've had in the car. I need another. The 2nd battery dealer would not replace under warranty even though it was still on the battery warranty

I have lost all confidence in this car.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Two separate members who have lost confidence in the CRUZE. To the O/P you have a 4 year FREE Replacement on that battery. Why they will even send a tow truck to jump start your car!


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I've noticed over the last few weeks that mine is starting to sound a bit weak on the start. Hopefully it isn't on the way out. I won't be too happy if that is the case.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> I've noticed over the last few weeks that mine is starting to sound a bit weak on the start. Hopefully it isn't on the way out. I won't be too happy if that is the case.


In my experience, when it begins to sound weak, you have 2 - 4 weeks before it won't start for you.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

titanman2789 said:


> In my experience, when it begins to sound weak, you have 2 - 4 weeks before it won't start for you.


How about just one cold morning? AAA wants $159 plus Tax to bring one to my Cruze today, Dealer wants $0 tomorrow, never seen a battery go so quickly!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> In my experience, when it begins to sound weak, you have 2 - 4 weeks before it won't start for you.


 Mine gave me about a week's notice.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Mines been sounding like that for about 4 or 5 weeks now. It doesn't struggle to start or anything, just cranks a little slower. Either way I'm sure it's on the way out.

I'm sure it doesn't help either that I can't get it through the girlfriend's head that she needs to wait on the glowplug light to go out before cranking. All she ever does is get in, put the key in and slam it straight to start. No pause at all lol. So in the colder months the car ends up cranking 2 or 3 times longer than it should because apparently she doesn't listen too well


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, this morning after a night in the negative degrees F, the car would not start. It was doing the whole flashing dash lights and crazy warnings in the DIC. I did manage to see the battery voltage and it was at 11.1. I hooked up my portable jump starter and I managed to get it running. Now I'm just getting ready to leave work and I tried to remote start it; it failed. I'm assuming the battery is low again. Time for a new battery after only 11 months??? I really feel like this is a GM electrical issue and not the batteries fault. I really wish they would admit something is wrong with the system and get it fixed. I don't feel like spending $200+ a year on replacement batteries.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I drive in the middle of nowhere late at night or early in the morning, so a good battery is a necessity. If I see any indication of a bad battery I would replace. When I had my Cruze I bought a new battery 1.5 years into ownership out of pocket, because I did not want another crappy failure prone acdelco battery. The Sears Diehard AGM I replaced it will was still going strong 3 years later when I traded off the cruze. 

I mention this because on the original battery I had lots of weird random electrical issues and DIC error messages. After changing the battery NOT ONE issue in over 3 years. Anyone who suspects an issue should just bit the bullet and buy a good battery, otherwise your just setting yourself up to go through this again in 1-2 years.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm about to replace my battery on one of my CTDs, it's is a 2015. Both have factory 730CCA batteries, but the window sticker says 800CCA battery.... Hmmm something odd right there. Ironically the AC Delco replacement I ordered is 800CCA!! I think that for whatever reason they installed a batch of bad batteries in the CTD.. will GM admit it? Not likely. I'll soon see how the 800CCA does. My other car seems fine and is still under B2B so I'm not replacing it yet. Amazon has the 800 CCA AGM AC Delco battery for $170, no core charge, free shipping with prime. Couldn't beat that price anywhere else, Sears was close, but I would have had to drive over an hour to pick it up and provide a core.. I plan to keep the old as backup for other vehicles and jump start until it's totally dead. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

This is good advice and exactly what I did, albeit in a hurry when the OEM battery failed in January. I went with a Bosch Platinum Series AGM. It was a champ for the rest of the winter and I had zero issues all summer. Then November hit and I've lost all confidence in it. I had it checked out at the dealer and they said it checked out fine. The alternator was given the okay too. I've heard Bosch batteries aren't the greatest, but I think I should have gotten at least a year or two out of it. Now I'm looking at a Duralast Platinum AGM battery. Thing looks like a beast (850 CCA), I'm just hoping it will hold up.


spacedout said:


> I drive in the middle of nowhere late at night or early in the morning, so a good battery is a necessity. If I see any indication of a bad battery I would replace. When I had my Cruze I bought a new battery 1.5 years into ownership out of pocket, because I did not want another crappy failure prone acdelco battery. The Sears Diehard AGM I replaced it will was still going strong 3 years later when I traded off the cruze.
> 
> I mention this because on the original battery I had lots of weird random electrical issues and DIC error messages. After changing the battery NOT ONE issue in over 3 years. Anyone who suspects an issue should just bit the bullet and buy a good battery, otherwise your just setting yourself up to go through this again in 1-2 years.


----------

